# Nitrous in a 1.6 L



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Can someone tell me how complicated installing nitrous is, i really don't know anything about it, could i still do it? I've heard you need a gauge on your dashboard to turn it on/off? Is this true? When do you spray it into the intake? any help back would be great. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

There are 2 ways to do a nitrous kit; wet or dry. I prefer wet because it does not rely on your stock fuel system. 

Dry = injects just nitrous into intake manifold
wet = injects nitrous + fuel into intake manifold

a GA cant take much more than 50 shot......use the SEARCH button, you can find gobs of info. examples ) Nitrous, nos, nos ga16de, etc etc

Kyle


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

well i say the easiest kit to install on ur car is ZEX, just read the directions and its easy, drill a how into ur intake, put the steel line throught the firewall, there are some rubber connectors or something where u can see a big wire go through and u can stuff the line there, and u need a botton to turn on ur nitrous system and turn it off, actually u can shoot up to 75 shot on ur GA16DE it just maders how many miles u have on the motor and how old is the motor too, and if u are going to shoot more than 55 shot, u should do fuel mods first before u do that, like bigger injectors, fuel rails, fuel pump, and shit like that, but the best way to go nitrous is wet and ZEX only comes dry, NOS sell some nice wet kits, but i dont know how easy they are to install, i recomen to performance intake, headers, and exhuast before u do the nitrous, the bolt=ons will help very much when u are shooting the nitrous to remove those hot gases faster.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

*NX*

Go NX. Yeah zex may be easy, but all installs are easy. NX has the best solenoids and nozzles on the market. Add to that the coolest bottle opener and the only bottle warmer that is pressure related and not temp....cant go wrong....

oh yeah wet is the only way to go.....


----------

